# Restomodding a 2002



## jimjordashian (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm planning a restored for my 2002 and I'm trying to figure out how much everything will cost. The list of parts I'm thinking about are:

E46 M3 and SMG transmission swap
full racing suspension (coilovers, sway bars, strut tower)
supercharger kit
full exhaust system from headers to tailpipes
racing wheel and tires
big brake kit
carbon fiber hood and trunk lid
basic carbon fiber seats
racing steering wheel and steering components
instrument gauges
wide body kit
front and rear bumper 
paint job 

Any help is appreciated.


----------

